# Proud mum :)



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm a very proud mummy... Pareto finished his first course of puppy training and passed his KC bronze award test tonight  OH and I have been alternating weeks, and he struck lucky and took Pareto to the test. Now pondering whether or not to do silver... 

Kx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello and well done. We took Beau to the bronze course which she completed last August. We kept up most of the training but some had lapsed and so we decided to do the silver course which started last week. For us it is definitely worth doing as not only goes over the old stuff but also introduces some new things plus it is good for Beau as she loves to be with other dogs so carries on the socialisation


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is great! Well done Pareto!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Emma x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Woooooo hooooo well done!


----------

